# Time Traveller



## boisemick

Hi everyone, I am looking for some help regarding a fictional book I am writing.

I am looking for an opinion as to the correct latin for "Time Traveler" & "Time Travelers". If anyone could help I'd be grateful and if you would like to be listed as a contributor, let me know.

Thanks!

M


----------



## jazyk

Singular: viator in tempore. Plural: viatores in tempore.


----------



## Scholiast

salve!
_
temporum transitor_ might also work, with the slight advantage of a catchier alliteration.


----------



## boisemick

Thank you so much for your help. If you would like to be credited as a contributor, send me your name.

mickputley AT yahoo.com


----------



## boisemick

I curious, what would be the plural of 'temporum transitor'? and what is the literal translation?


----------



## Scholiast

Good morning.

The plural would be _temporum transitores_. Literally, a _transitor_ is "one who moves through" or "across" something. The English word "transit" is derived from the same verb-stem.

Good luck.


----------



## lacrimae

I propose this translation
 Peragrans tempora


----------



## boisemick

Hmm that's nice as well. What would be the plural of 'Peragrans tempora'?


----------



## boisemick

and why wouldn't it be 'Temporum Peragrans'?


----------



## lacrimae

The pluriel would be " Peragrantes tempora."
 If you want "temporum" to appear , I suggest
Peragrans /peragrantes  temporum vestigia = Visiting or crossing the fingersprints of the times.
peragrans temporis passum = visiting or crossing the passage of time.
But I don't know if that is your idea


----------

